# Mannequin challenge local police department



## Snake (Nov 9, 2016)

This is a police department near me. Funny guys out there, good to see them "taking a breath" in one of the most difficult jobs you could do. Twitter link will take you to the video, it is safe. 
Tsunami on Twitter
Hahah look at this it's the peoria pd.


----------



## Snake (Nov 12, 2016)

I thought you old guys would like to stay current with the younger generation trends. Guess not lol.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 15, 2016)

Snake said:


> I thought you old guys would like to stay current with the younger generation trends. Guess not lol.



I'm 29. 

Guess no one cares about a silly trend of videos that are literally everywhere would be a more accurate statement.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 15, 2016)

Snake said:


> I thought you old guys would like to stay current with the younger generation trends. Guess not lol.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 23, 2016)




----------

